# japsalons GTR32 sorted



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

here we go Im hopeing the bonnet will create some interest too


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

thats probably the best looking R32 i've seen yet  Lovely job!


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Thx Andy ...Got a felling she will be for sale at some point now she,s all done ..

like the bonnet ...Im sure they will go like hot cakes ..


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

loving the bonnet, great car


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow  

Well-worth the wait, matey  That rear bumper balances the car nicely - but the bonnet it just... WOW :smokin: 

What shade of silver is that then?


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Is it a do luck rear bumper?
What type of side skirt and front are those?
Great looking car mate  :smokin:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Gaz, that is truly awesome mate! :smokin:


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

wow!! looks crazy!! Well done gary


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I like that bonnet!

I especially like the fact the car doesn't look like its trying, if you know a what I mean.

Job well done


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Is it wrong that the bonnet turns me on?  
Nice work mate, that is truely one lovely 32. :smokin: 

Andy


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Thanx folks I enjoy turning these kits and bits on my cars ...and customers of course ...

a mix of kits here but I think the blend is subtle yet effective ...I took some more pics thismorning in the sun shine ...

thanks again for the comments ...

Ps the bonnets are available as well as any parts of the kit on the car and any custom blending painting work too 

cheers Gary


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

some pics today in the sun


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

top job on that. car looks so aggressive. deffo one of nicest r32's oh yeah bonnet looks good to on it.


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Thx Al ...aggresive stance is the word m


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

One pic I missed is where I followed the line of the infamous Do-luck rear bumper (Thanks to sumo) and blended some profiles ontpo the rear of the tbo side skirt ...

I think it pulls the line in well bout 2 hrs work ...


----------



## Rich C (Feb 16, 2003)

*R33*

Any plans for a similar "Nismo" bonnet for a R33?

Cheers
Rich


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

That was in the plans for the winter ready for next year ...

cheers Gaza


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

mate that looks lovely, top job.


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*R33 Bonnet*

I'd be interseted in a frp R33 GTS-T series 2 bonnet please if it looks as good as that gary.

cheers
mark


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

The series 2 bonnet really lends itself to the angles of the lines of the bonnet as its a v form the same as the nismo style vents...

there would need to be a good amount of interest though as the tooling costs are big ...

so I would say if there is a mk1 and a mk2 bonnet out there sat in a corner no dents and collecting dust then pm me folks .. 

cheers Gary


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Very nice Gary! 

Now would one of those bonnets look out of place on my car?! 

Also... Can you paint rocker covers? I might have to pop down one lunch time this week.


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

c, mon down Dave m8 literally down the easthampstead road 1 mile ..forest mot center sign ..

be nice to see ya 

cheers Gary


----------



## cov_tom (Nov 3, 2005)

thats a stunning 32 you have there mate, what shade of silver is that? i'm relatively new to the skyline world and thats the nicest 32 i've seen!!! the clear front indicators make all the difference!!! gorgeous!!
nice work, 
Tom


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Thanks Tom ...its a special paint the main colour being KR4 with a purple and green metal flake in ...the metalic being on the corse side to realy show in the sunlight ...the pics dont do it justice really ...gota see it in the flesh so to speak ...

thanks for your comments Tom 

you know where to come for this kit eh 

cheers Gary


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

Gary,

is the bonnet actually vented? How much do you reckon it's work out to for an R33 GTR when it's ready, fitted/painted and supply only, PM if you like?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG I have been waiting for someone to sell this bonnet!!!

Can I get it to Australia?! (I am being serious).


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry to hijack thread but here's what a 'Z' tune style bonnet looks like on my R33GTR, although I'm getting it painted silver next week.....










Cheers,
Jack


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Thanks jack ...nice car too


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Hi Lynchy I am goint to have to make one up for the GTS 33 guys first as I have some really good interest along with these GRP 32GTR/S doors ...

cheers Gary


----------



## pdrobbo (Mar 18, 2004)

gary, YHPM


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

very nice R32! and GETREAL lovely R33!


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

hoodedreeper said:


> very nice R32! and GETREAL lovely R33!


Thanks....
Will look better once the bonnet is painted....


----------



## Chens (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi Gary

So it is you who I have seen floating around the town then, sounds sweet.

Using mums login as per usual.

Michelle


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Hey Hi Miche..how are you guys doing ...yep she has got a bit of a growl eh ...you still got that cracking cossy ....sure we cant tempt you to the Dark side yet ...

Gaz


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

Lursh!


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

sorry think it looks tacky


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Miness said:


> sorry think it looks tacky


main car looks clean but have to agree its not to my taste


----------



## bigsi (May 21, 2005)

*bonnaaaaa'''t*

hi mate, dont supposse the bonnets for sale is it??

thanks, si


----------



## who me? (Jun 15, 2005)

seeing the pictures of that bonnet made me want one 

but actually seeing it in the flesh i know that i need one


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## lionboy (Mar 9, 2005)

*R32*

 Looks sweet mate love the bonnet,a great example of a R32


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Thanks for the complements Guys ....the "looks tacky" comment was compleatly ignored ...naturally

merry xmas Guys and a fab and fast new year .

el Gazza


----------



## GEORGE GTS (Jan 21, 2004)

That Gaz, looks awsome now! I love it, nearly as nice as our Distinctive Drag lol.

I am thinking of an R32 GTR Road car instead of my 33 and I'd want it to look just like that one!

What are these special 33's worth now


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Nice one george ...get on the ol sprint tracks m8 ...less destruction and blody great fun too ...you wana kit just hollar yeah ...3 gone sofar m8 

33,s I dont realy know some guys are selling for penuts ...I guess the cars must be "peanuts" if they are too cheap lol

Cheers Gaz


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Gaz

Have you sorted out my light weight parts yet  

Keith:smokin:


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Hi Keith ...They are on the go bud ...got pm


----------



## chillyhippo (Jan 6, 2003)

*nice bonnet*

hi

just checked the japsalon website - i am interested but cant see a price for you new r32 [email protected]?


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Hi Chillyhippo ..( nice user name bud ) ...they are £450 ..can fit for free at Japsalons work shop or can be collected ...there would be some P+P if I were to send it to you though ...

you can always conact me on 07970220024 if need be 

cheers Gaz 

cheers Gary


----------



## ortega (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi. The sideskirts and your front bumper... where can i find some in the same style? 
Locking at a do luck kit it just dosent lock as "beffY" as youres... 
i take it that you make this kind of stuf for a living. but just want to get the same feel to my gtr...

Wery nice work indeed...


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Hi fella ...yep I make these bumpers and sides it true ..the rear is Do-luck but can source these fron My UK supplier too ...

I can send to Denmark if your interested but Im not sure of the Postage and packing price ...

yeah the kit works for me too ;-) 

cheers gaz


----------



## ortega (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply...

Ok, do you have the same sideskirts as yours or are there just prototypes? 
And what about the price for the front bumber and/or the sideskirts??


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Tha Sideskirts have little mouldings at the back so as to follow the line of the rear Do luck bumper ...you dont have to have these if you run say the nismo rear spats on there ..

I can send you a pic of the rear spats all i need is an email address buddy 

cheers Gaz


----------



## ortega (Apr 16, 2006)

[email protected]

;-)

And planning to have the do luck rear bumber on it. but got a great deal on a copy item så only need the side skirts 

But you can send suggestins, pictures and prices to what you think will work..


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Ok the sides are £300 I will have to check the P+P to Denmark though 

cheers Gaz


----------



## ortega (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok, thank you.
take it it´s 300£ for both...


----------



## Das Chin (May 22, 2006)

gaz

good to hear you are well and doing the biz mate! I was over at the ring a few months back n there was a certain skyline generating a lot of interest in the louvre dept with lots of 'jap salon' additional cooling going on!. you should get some stickers sorted!!

get in touch sometime as would be great to catch up sometime with gay boy for a ruby down yr way mate!!

keep up the good work!

totally sleepless as just got back from the US n back out next week! 

keep in touch you old lead foot!! good to hear the 32 is going well. more than can be said for gay boy. let's get the sticks out n you can embarass me over 9 holes!

Nikolai!!
07733 365747 :smokin:


----------



## ortega (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, have you had a chance to chek p&p to denmark?
And what about the price for the 2 side skirts?


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Doh sorry bout that so flat out at the moment will sort a price by tomorrow for you ...just need the full address ..pm me it if you like buddy 

cheers Gaz


----------



## ortega (Apr 16, 2006)

No price yet?


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

*Hi*

Hi Buddy ..been trying alot of different companies ..they all work out around £90 courier charge m8 

up to you budy 

cheers gaz


----------



## ortega (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok, and then how much for the sideskirts ?


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Skirts*



Darkstar said:


> Ok the sides are £300 I will have to check the P+P to Denmark though
> 
> cheers Gaz


I thimk he says here


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i was behind you leaving Japshow, darkstar

car looks awesome in the flesh mate!!

mook


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Cheers Mook m8 ...Im in lurv with my ride man ...just the mapping to sort out now and wahay ...

GT power lives !!


----------



## ortega (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, I asked If it was for the pair? or just for one...


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

The pair buddy ...I dont sell singles unless they are being beaten to death on a drift car ..

cheers Gaz


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

*here we go for the bumper too*

here


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

and the bonnet


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Gazza, give me a bell dude.
Am in your neck of the woods tomorrow eve.

Rob


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Will do m8 ...call you round lunch time buddy 

cheers Gaz


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey mate,

Best looking full kit i've seen around .

Are you able to PM me a price on a full kit (as per your car), delivered to Queensland, Australia.

thanks

Shane


----------



## ortega (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi, dont know if you got my last PM, but wanted to hear how much it would be for the skirts, free sidespats, and P&P to denmark?
cheers.

And the price for the rear bumper ;-)


----------



## GTS-T (Jul 20, 2006)

can ask what body kit that is?
and can i get it through japsalon.com?
Is it possible to ship it to Canada when the time comes?
oh and where did you get the clear corners as well?
sorry one more thing, cost of the front bumper?
and approx. P&P to Edmonton, Alberta, Canada (i know brace for it =P )
amazing car btw
cheers


----------

